# R35 Brakes



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Looking for a full set of R35 brakes (Calipers, discs and pads) to fit to my M-Spec R34

Nothing to obscenely priced as I still need to get the adaptors and rear brake Bells from Supertec......

What you got?

Russell


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They usually run £2500 plus dependant on
Wear.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Skint said:


> They usually run £2500 plus dependant on
> Wear.


6 year old post? Guessing he’s already sorted🤣


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you could buy the full kit from Nismo, comes as a bolt on kit, depends upon your budget i guess


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

matty32 said:


> you could buy the full kit from Nismo, comes as a bolt on kit, depends upon your budget i guess


Nismo kit was £10,000 or there abouts about 5 years ago. What is the cost these days?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tiny bit more with shipping and duties. got one on order. They are made to order so takes a while.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think I can get the carbon nismo R35 kit around 14k


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

False economy buying from Nismo. For £14k I can do a setup using surface transforms discs.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

And with surface transform you don't get any calipers


----------

